# Rabbit + Hedgehog... Question!



## Tabernack (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, I have a quick question. Today I brought home a new bunny to introduce to the family, and while I was prepping his cage I let him and the hedgehog I own "introduce" one another. I turn my back for about five minutes and come back to the hedgehog licking the bunnies head. This won't harm the fur or the rabbit itself will it? I notice the saliva was a bit foamy, and I understand that hedges do this when they are confronted with an agreeable odor, but I want to make sure this will not damage or stiffen his fur for a long period of time and what I can possibly do to clean the spot.


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 7, 2009)

Best bet is just to comb the area and use a wet cloth, Should work. I Would worry when the rabbits hormones kick in he might attack the hedgehog.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow I have never heard of whether or not rabbits and hedgehogs can get along. However, I know that you're not supposed to keep rabbits with guinea pigs because they can thump on the guinea's spine and break it, and the rabbit can give pasturella to the guinea pig which is really dangerous for them. I don't know if there are diseases that pass between rabbits and hedgehogs that you should be worried about, but paul is right that the rabbit may hurt the hedgehog when hormones kick in. It is usually best to keep rabbits separate until they have been spayed or neutered so that hormones don't drive their behavior. If there are no diseases to worry about, you could probably let them play while you supervise (to keep hedgehog safe) until the bunny has been fixed, at which point I don't see any reason that they couldn't be bonded.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 7, 2009)

If it was me, I would never let them live together, rabbits are too boisterous for other small animals and plus they have totally different diets. I would be worried about the rabbit sampling the hedgehogs meaty food.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 7, 2009)

and if its a male, humpping it... spines and that area dont go well...


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Apr 8, 2009)

Even female rabbits hump, to establish dominance.
And with a spiky hedgehog... Ouch!


----------

